# Is this a brick smoker/grill?  Can it be?



## piper32 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just bought this place and this is in the yard.  
































I have always wanted a smoker.  Can this be made into a simple one?  What would you do with it if you wanted to grill/ smoke using it?


----------



## les3176 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah it could be made into a smoker but from the pics it looks like its not to stable anymore.With some tlc it could probably be brought back.have to remortor the bricks back together and mortor in some pegs for your grates.Could make it into a brick oven pizza maker!!!


----------

